# Bichir help



## Bichirdude (Mar 5, 2005)

I ended up with a Bichir.  I don't know the species or anything.  he's (assuming it's male) about 3" long.  a firend of mine had him and couldn't keep him.  (long story)  I realize that my ten gallon tank will soon be too small for him.
Right now he's in there pretty much by himself except for an albino cory that he doesn't bother.  I don't plan on adding anything except a clam and a snail.

The tank is moderately planted with heavy planting coming soon.

any help keeping him comfortable
would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Bichirdude (Mar 5, 2005)

I forgot to add that I've been feeding him tubifex worms and bloodworms


----------



## Sly Guy (Feb 15, 2005)

try this site for some good ideas

http://www.aquariumfish.net/catalog_pages/wild/polypterus.htm


----------



## Bichirdude (Mar 5, 2005)

How much and how often should I be feeding him?


----------



## Bichirdude (Mar 5, 2005)

At what point should I start feeding him small fish? Right now I've got no Idea when he's had enough, he seems insatiable.


----------



## cjdirri (Feb 21, 2005)

Mine does nothing but sit in a cave for like 5 hrs then boom he comes out, gets air and eats everything in the tank. 

They are just amazing things to watch, can't wait to have his own tank settup.


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

I have a few in my "assorted" tank, and I feed them the same thing as the rest of the fish in that tank. Flakes in the morning, hikari cichlid pellets in the evening. 

Sometimes I swap out some freeze dried shrimp or worms or something in the evening. The bichirs eat anything I put in there... I don't feed anything in that tank feeder fish, although there are many in that tank that would eat them. They seem to be thriving, as mine have grown from 4 inches to 12 inches in a little over a year.

Good luck!


----------

